# Valentino Rock'n Rose- just released recently



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 28, 2007)

I thought this was going to be awesome with a name like Rock'n Rose,
and the bottle is so GORGEOUS! It's a huge clear glass ball with
a tall black crystal type looking top.
Once I sprayed it it was like granny, bug spray...bummer!
I even felt allergic to it and it irritated my senses.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 28, 2007)

blech I hate anything rose scented!


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.  I was gonna go check this out, but now I'm in no hurry to, lol.


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_blech I hate anything rose scented!_

 
:eek2:
OMG I love almost anything rose scented! but I have encountered a few that are...unfortunate, to say the least. Like I had some bath gel by floris called china rose and it was vile. smells like powdery grandmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love crabtree and evelyn, woods of windsor and yeardly (sp?) rose stuff though.

Anyway, sounds like I shall be avoiding this like the plague


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah It wasnt what I expected,everyone reacts differently though.
It is such a shame because I would all most buy it for the bottle
because it is beautiful.
But I wouldnt because the perfume stinks.


----------



## user79 (May 1, 2007)

I didn't like this at all either, way too sweet! But then, I hate sweet fragrances.


----------



## ditzycubanita (May 4, 2007)

This smells like cold medicine! ECK!


----------



## redambition (May 6, 2007)

what what what?

i took one smell of this and HAD to buy it. i love it, and the boy thinks it's pretty nice too.

very sweet, florally, rosy scent.


----------



## lynnda (Jun 20, 2007)

I got a sample of this from Sephora and loved it!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 20, 2007)

i got it as a gift.. im still not too sure about it though! i LOVE the bottle but the smell isnt what i expected.. def like Flower Bomb more!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah Flower Bomb...I still need to get that! I love that one.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 25, 2007)

It smells sooooo light and clean on me, i like it.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer rock & rose couture out of the two.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 28, 2008)

i smelt this the other week and loved it!! its so girly


----------



## Patricia (Feb 28, 2008)

i normally like girly/sweet fragrances but i didn't like this one


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 13, 2008)

Mmm I smelled this in a magazine sample and I cant wait to go to sephora to pick it up! Smells nothing like roses to me.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 13, 2008)

I actually want to buy this.. I smelled it in a magazine and loved it


----------



## enajee (Jul 30, 2008)

this is my staple perfume along with bulgari rose essentialle. When I was younger I hated rose scents but these two smell great on me with  FRESH, YOUNG, FLIRTY SCENT.


----------

